

Marketing is a Multi Interaction Game; Strategize Accordingly - rickdronkers
http://rickdronkers.com/marketing-multi-interaction-game/

======
w_t_payne
You also need to be able to identify the individuals that your competitors are
targeting and counteract their brand message before it does harm to your
prospects. Tightly targeted aggressive messaging is where the industry will go
next.

